# Spidey 3



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh, looks, it's the Sandman. 

The f'ing Sandman?! Please. 
Spidey sucks him up into a friggin vacuum cleaner the first time they fight.  And this clown makes it into a movie?
Dear god. This is just another reason I have no use for this film franchise.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Maybe they'll make him more of a challenge for Spidey in the movie..who knows. Sandman could be a great villian if written right!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Don't forget Hobgoblin a'la harry Osbourne will probably be a factor too. I have also heard that Venom will be in this, with Topher Grace maybe playing Eddie Brock? Personally, I would have rather seen Electro, Jackal or Morbius than I would Sandman, whom I feel next to maybe the Vulture is the most uninteresting of Spidey's villains. There are also rumours of Felicia Hardy, but this **** is still a year and a half away so who knows what will go down between now and then?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I would love to see Venom in a movie... as for the sandman, as long as they make him a smarter villan that would be better... as for Osbourn who knows he could try and kill peter or just embrace what his fauther was.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

You _might_ be this close to seeing Electro....:ninja:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Really? Is there something you know that you're not telling me, ol' buddy? :ninja:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, I guess there are some quotes floating around from that broad who plays MJ, talking about "Sandman and Electro".
At the same time, there are CONFIRMED costume tests of the infamous "black costume", which is spelt V-E-N-O-M.
But, c'mon, we know that the kid from "That 70's Show" has been cast. Who does he look more like, Eddie Brock (Venom) or Max Dillon (Electro).

Going one step farther, some people have counted up three different villians, and come up with a new number:
One. 
One villian. Named....The Chameleon.

Going even deeper, there is still the Lizard issue to be dealt with. I'm pretty sure they put Doctor Curt Conners into the second film ( I never saw it), and why have him in it, if he doesn't become the Lizard at some point.

Going STILL deeper, yeah, there is still the Harry Osborne problem. 
I'm not sure where all this Hobgoblin talk came from. Harry was NEVER the Hobgoblin. Rodderick Kingsley,Lefty Donovan, Ned Leeds and Jason Macendale were Hobgoblins. Macendale was also Jack O' Lantern, and later became the "possessed by a demon" version of Hobgoblin during Inferno. Flash Thompson was arressted by the cops because they thought he was Hobgoblin at one point. But I don't know if Flash is in the films.
Harry became the Green Goblin, after Norman "died". Will Harry pick up that absurd Green Goblin helmet in the third film? Will Willem Dafoe return as Norman for the whole film, not just "crazy halucinations"?

And what about John Jameson? Does he ever get to be The Man Wolf? All they needed to do was send him to space already, and he could've picked up both the symbiote (black costume) and the moon rock that turns him into a wolf man.

Hell, I went off on a tirade here. And nobody knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I know precisely what you're talking about. Remember I'm a geek fanboy myself when it comes to such useless knowledge. 

I suspect Grace will be Electro if that is indeed the direction they're going and Jameson will probably pick up the symbiote in some space trip. However, I think Eddie Brock is briefly in Spidey 2, just a flash and then nothing.

You never can tell with any of these movies however. Betty Brant is clearly in both films, she was Peter's first love and they make her nothing more than a secretary when she was much more. Hell, MJ came AFTER Gwen Stacey. This is why I think, if rumours are to be believed that they will use Hobgoblin instead of Harry becoming the second Green Goblin. They change so much **** up. :jol:

At least they're showing more villains than either the *X-Men* movies or *Superman* flicks, both franchises of which seem ever so determined to shove Magneto, Mystique and Lex Luther down our throats.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Ahh Conners was in Spidy two... and I think they may be holding him for a later movie.
As for the Gwen connection I belive that is why they threw MJ off the brooklen bridge in the first one.
Also if you really pay attention in the first one you hear JJ mention that they've had Broke on it for about a week.
As for Harry I don't think he'll become a new Green Goblin, it seemed that he was on the side of good. But lets face it he's odvously broken down so who knows...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

From what I've read and Grace is playing Venom/Brock... who he doesn't even SLIGHTLY resemble. Brock in the comics is a pretty jacked up looking dude... maybe Topher would be better off as Carnage who's alter-ego, Cletus Kasady, he more resembles. But I'd certainly hope they wouldn't stuff Carnage down our throats without first introducing the Symbiote costume and then Venom.

Oh, and I really do get the impression that it will be Hobgoblin in the next movie... I seriously doubt they'd re-cycle a villain/costume since they didn't do it in the second Spidey movie.

And I too remember most of the stuff you're rambling about Raxl. Remember, I used to be a fanboy too.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Blah to this whole franchise.

I _really_ hope they DON'T do the Hobgoblin. Mainly because Hobby is one of my favorite Spidey villians, maybe the favorite, next to Mysterio. 
Hobby has got the best costume, espescially as drawn by Ron Frenz. It's a great mask, and the yellow and orange look killer. I shudder to think what they would do to it in a movie. 

Hell, with Eddie Brock being played by such a little dude, maybe Venom will be more like Carnage, and less like Venom. They have to do something. Brock was always suppossed to be MUCH bigger than Peter. If they take that away, I can easily see them having the symbiote turning it's hands into axes, or shooting off parts of itself like arrows to attack Spidey. 
Which would be a horrid idea, because everybody HATES Carnage. That's why the Sentry tore him in half, finally killing him, once and for all. And that was the first time Carnage had been seen in years. Because NOBODY liked the character.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

RAXL said:


> Which would be a horrid idea, because everybody HATES Carnage.


Omega likes Carnage. 

As for the other I suspect that Harry will be Hobgoblin as well, attack Peter with Venom and Sandman and in a moment of remorse, pull a Darth Vader a la' *Return of the Jedi* and swing to the side of his best friend/sworn enemy, Spider-Man.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Carnage, thanks for that thought... shutters... As for Harry pulling a Vader... isn't that what he did in the comic anyway? He was never really able to kill Peter like the Norman was. 

But too lets face it with the little things that they've got now they may just make Venom more buff when they have to animate him. 

Carnage, Venom only red...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

> Omega likes Carnage


Ooops.  :googly:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Uh, so, ok. 
Now they've added Gwen to the mix. Because, I guess, they thought it would be a good idea to bring in the girl the Goblin really threw off the bridge. And that Spidey couldn't save. Since they already used up most of that story line. 

And, let me get this straight, they cast a blonde to play a red head, and then cast a red head to play a blonde.:googly:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sinister said:


> Don't forget Hobgoblin a'la harry Osbourne will probably be a factor too. I have also heard that Venom will be in this, with Topher Grace maybe playing Eddie Brock? Personally, I would have rather seen Electro, Jackal or Morbius than I would Sandman, whom I feel next to maybe the Vulture is the most uninteresting of Spidey's villains. There are also rumours of Felicia Hardy, but this **** is still a year and a half away so who knows what will go down between now and then?


Heh..Morbius.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

here is the cast crew!

: Tobey Maguire, 

Kirsten Dunst,

Thomas Haden Church, 

Topher Grace, as venom hell no!

James Franco ok big surpise there!

come on hes not eddie brook at less not the brook i know 20 some years ago! i was in the service during the secert wars era.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hmm Gwen, I guess that does mean that they well have Harry become another green goblin, or have Normy come back...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I still feel suspicious that Harry will be the Hobgoblin. I'm not too sure they'll re-cycle a villain so easily, though I could (and should) be wrong.

Gwen? Who's playing her?

Despite the fact the first two movies totally shat on the continuity of the comics, I still enjoyed them.

Wow Raxl, for someone who despises these movies, you sure spend a lot of time investigating and reporting back on them.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I thought I read somewhere that Spidy was facing Rhino in the 3rd one. What happend with that? I did see the guy that plays spiderman in another movie this week. Sin City. He was a very fast pycho killer. It was a ok movie. 

But, I also read someone where that they are having a Batman VS. Superman movie too. That should go over big. They already have the New Superman coming out.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Fanboys....


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

down fan boy down!

sup vs bat ,been going around for 9 years now! never happen!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

yeah, Feldy is right. Supes vs the Bat was officially killed when Batman Begins went into production, and the final nail in the coffin was Superman Returns.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Spidy was facing Rhino in the 3rd one. What happend with that? I did see the guy that plays spiderman in another movie this week. Sin City. He was a very fast pycho killer. It was a ok movie.
> 
> But, I also read someone where that they are having a Batman VS. Superman movie too. That should go over big. They already have the New Superman coming out.


DT, you have your facts a bit criss-crossed here. Tobey MacGuire plays everyone's favorite webhead. Elijah Wood (Kevin, in Frank Miller's *Sin City,*) is Frodo Baggins. And this movie was better than okay. It was beaten out only by *Batman Begins* as the best movie of the year IMHO.

Sandman is a definite for this film, and like Z, I believe Harry will be The Hobgoblin. As for Topher Grace, I doubt he will be Venom. Raimi hates the character, so I'm betting on him being Chameleon or hopefully, Electro.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Really, that was Frodo Baggins? Man, was I off. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Wait what about Shocker?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

First he named Spider-Man, then he defeated Spidey as a theater usher, and now he gets to play a villain? Film Ick is reporting a rumor that Bruce Campbell may be playing Quentin Beck (aka Mysterio) on the set of a Spidey movie being made within *Spider-Man 3*. The site says that Avi Arad and Sam Raimi will have cameos as the producer and director of the film.

Click here for more of the story.


----------

